# MK5 First oil change?



## apex1469 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have owned my 08 GTI for 6 months. The factory recommends an oil change at 6 months or 5K miles. Should I wait until I drive more miles or change the oil now? I have read some posts that suggest that break-in oil has special additives and should be left in for 5K miles. Any suggestions or recomendations?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: MK5 First oil change? (apex1469)*

how many miles are on your car currently?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: MK5 First oil change? (apex1469)*

I'd change it at the 6mo mark. We've all heard the "factory fill has additives" story, and I don't know whether its true or not. But even if it is, you'll want to follow the OM so you don't have any warranty issues in the future for not following its advice. Also, if the reason your car has so few miles is due to short trips, then its also a good idea to do now. Short trips are very hard on oil as it never gets up to operating temp which allows condensation and some other contaminates to burn off.


----------



## apex1469 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: MK5 First oil change? (bcze1)*

Sorry I forgot to mention this in the original post but I have driven the car 3K miles in the six months I have owned it and yes most of the mileage is short distance.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

change it at the 6 month mark, 
and start driving more!


----------

